# General Discussion > Opinions >  The truth about chocolate

## Maciamo

In the last few days, I've indulged a bit too much on chocolate, and I have noticed strong behavioural changes in myself. I suddenly became obsssed by reading or learning (Japanese) hours on end (I mean, more than usual), and more worrying, I got strange emotional reaction, such as being overexcited (like a child), having headaches, nighymares or sudden access of really bad mood where I wanted to kick walls for no reasons or got irritated by the slightest thing. These are all extremely unusual for me (except when I was a child and ate a lot of chocolate !). I am normally more composed and self-contolled than most people around me (yes, Japanese people !).

This is not the first time I have doubts about the effects of chocolate on the mood, but I had never taken the time to research it before. I've found some very interesting explantions on mood change due to chocolate on About.com. Basically, chocolate contains phenylethylamine (PEA, a kind of amphetamine) and theobromine (i.e. caffeine) that act powerfully on the mind. Check also 
this page. 

For more scientific explanations on chocolate check 
http://www.chocolate.org/index.html

For those still doubting that chocolate is a real drug :

It is related to cannabis



> Chocolate contains small quantities of anandamide, an endogenous cannabinoid found in the brain.


to opium



> Like other palatable sweet foods, consumption of chocolate causes the release of endorphins, the body's endogenous opiates. Enhanced endorphin-release reduces the chocolate-eater's sensitivity to pain. Endorphins probably contribute to the warm inner glow induced in susceptible chocaholics.


and to amphetamines



> Phenylethylamine is a chemical in the body that is similar to an amphetamine.




Anyway, that may be the answer to my mood changes. My brain is probably too sensitive to stimulants in chocolate  :Sad:  :




> The amphetamine-like nature of phenylethylamine is responsible for mood swings. As with amphetamines, phenylethylamine may cause an initial lift in the mood, followed by a crash in mood a short while later.


The article has convincing links between headaches and chocolate consumption. 3 substances are guilty : phenylethylamine, theobromine and tyramine :




> It is believed that phenylethylamine causes blood vessels to dilate in the brain, thereby causing headaches.





> Although theobromine is a weaker stimulant than caffeine, it can increase the pulse rate. Withdrawal from theobromine may cause migraines.





> Tyramine is another amino acid which causes blood vessels to expand and contract, resulting in dull headaches.


As I never drink coffee, that might explain my hypersensitivity. An aspirin, however, stops the migraine within 15min ! (if I work too hard or lack of sleep, aspirin has no effect at all on me).

I found their conclusion very true :




> *To Indulge or Not to Indulge . . .
> 
> With all this contradictory information about the chemicals in chocolate, you probably have no idea whether or not to eat it. As with most substances, you have to figure out how it affects you and you alone. You might find that you can eat a small amount of chocolate with no effects, but larger amounts cause noticeable changes in mood. It's really a matter of experimentation. However, when I look at the above information, I see that the ingredients in chocolate can possibly cause headaches, heartburn, restlessness, insomnia, mood changes, higher pulse rate, and anxiety. On a personal level, I've found this to be true. And I've found that eliminating chocolate has helped me. Only you can decide what's best for you.*





By the way, did you know that chocolate is very toxic for dogs and can kill them. Numbers od people have killed their pets by not knowing that and giving them chocolate. Just make a search entering "chocolate toxic dog" to see the number of articles about it. For example :

http://vetmedicine.about.com/library.../aa020900a.htm
http://www.dogbreederonline.com/chocolate.htm
http://www.irishterriers.com/welcome.htm?chocolate.htm

And you, are you chocaholic ? Does it affect your mood or gives you headaches ? Ever thought about it before ?

----------


## Twisted

I don't drink coffee either, but i eat chocolate on a daily basis. Can't say it affects me much, but then again i might just not be aware of it. I do have occasional headaches, but that's usually due to a lack of sleep.

I suppose i have to test it to see what happens when i eat more chocolate then usual.

----------


## Chakan

Isn't phenylethylamine in Diet Coke? Geez... that explains a lot. :)

----------


## thomas

I've read that endorphins are released after consumption of

- certain fruits (in particular bananas) 
- any kind of roasted food: french fries, deep-fried stuff, coffee 
- food that contains large amounts of sugar (chocolate)

Simply put: it's the endorphins that make us feel well by enhancing the immune system and by relieving stress and pain. Somehow the release of endorphins is related to our exposure to sunlight. Thus, it's just natural our bodies crave for sweets in winter. Something like that...

;)

----------


## Twisted

> _Originally posted by thomas_ 
> *I've read that endorphins are released after consumption of
> 
> - certain fruits (in particular bananas) 
> - any kind of roasted food: french fries, deep-fried stuff, coffee 
> - food that contains large amounts of sugar (chocolate)*


Err... apart from the coffee, you just described my daily diet.

No wonder the people around me find it odd that i never worry about anything. :)

----------


## thomas

Ugh, the smartypants that I am I mixed up endorphins and serotonine! While endorphins are stress- and pain-relieving, it is serotonine that's contained in the food I mentioned above. Serotonine has a similar effect though, making us feel well.

I couldn't live without coffee. :)

----------


## Rosie

Er, I thought chocolate only makes you feel loved and happy? No? I get that all the time when I eat chocolate. I tend to smile all day too. My favorite breakfast is a bar of swiss chocolate with a cup of black coffee.

----------


## Haivart

I have the same reaction as you, Rosie. I never wonder about whether to eat chocolate. There are some days it's just necessary.

----------


## Rosie

Certainly! Especially when you're most vulnerable, and there's no one to hug, kiss, love you? I've been there, Haivart. And thesedays I just head straight to the fridge and have a chocolate fiesta all by myself when I feel unhappy and unloved.

----------


## Maciamo

> _Originally posted by Rosie_ 
> *Er, I thought chocolate only makes you feel loved and happy? No? I get that all the time when I eat chocolate. I tend to smile all day too. My favorite breakfast is a bar of swiss chocolate with a cup of black coffee.*


You are totally right, but that's like alcohol or drugs, after you pay for it (hangover, dependance, bad feeling because of the lack of it, etc.). Obviously, chocolate is not as strong as cocaine or heroine, but it does have a similar effect on the body, and that's what I was explaining.

----------


## Rosie

The only effect I experience is weight gain. That's why I workout like crazy; brisk walk on the treadmill for an hour, and pilates for another hour....

----------


## neko_girl22

It's strange, but I don't get any noticiable reactions to chocolate or coffee. I LOOOOVe both, but I never use coffee for extra energy like most of my friends do - it just doesn't do anything for me.
it's been 4 months with no coffee and no chocolate... I am craving a long black and a chocolate mud cake YUMMM ;)

----------


## Rosie

Maybe you should try something more concentrated. Dark Chocolate with black coffee. There's also a posibility that you may have more noticeable reactions from other kinds of food.;) Speaking about coffee, I need to replenish some this weekend...Oh, have you tried Sumatran coffee? It's awesome. It's has been my favorite for a long, long time. :Laughing:

----------


## Rosie

Maybe you should try something more concentrated. Dark Chocolate with black coffee. There's also a posibility that you may have more noticeable reactions from other kinds of food.;)

----------


## Rosie

Maybe you should try something more concentrated. Dark Chocolate with black coffee. There's also a posibility that you may have more noticeable reactions from other kinds of food.;) Speaking about coffee, I need to replenish some this weekend...Oh, have you tried Sumatran coffee? It's awesome. It's has been my favorite for a long, long time. :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Rosie

Maybe you should try something more concentrated. Dark Chocolate with black coffee. There's also a posibility that you may have more noticeable reactions from other kinds of food.;) Speaking about coffee, I need to replenish some this weekend...Oh, have you tried Sumatran coffee? It's awesome. It's has been my favorite for a long, long time. :Laughing:

----------


## Rosie

Oh, bloody hell! I've must be getting old....I keep repeating myself.

----------


## Rosie

I heard this over news on TV: dark chocolate helps to lower blood pressure.

----------


## neko_girl22

I'm not sure I have tried Sumatran coffee.... but I love trying new coffees so I definately will, when I'm allowed to drink coffee again  :Sad: 
The last few days I have been craving my Mum's chocolate self saucing pudding.... yumm *drool*

----------


## froggie

YUMMMM Starb8ucks white chocolate moca cappichino .........

----------


## Rosie

Oh, I love that too! But I can't have that too often: my ass expands everytime I have a cup. Another favorite: Cafe Mocha Valencia. I have to work extremely hard on the treadmill and yoga mat before I allow myself a serving of that.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  You can make your own cup of sumatran coffee, if you have a coffee maker, that is. Sumatran coffee is available in both Starbucks and Peets. You can get 1/2 pound just to try it out. Don't forget to use cold water when you make the coffee. ;)

----------


## froggie

Heheheh I am terrible... I get my coffee delivered LOL... I have a standing order at Gevalia and I get a shipment every month (Is'nt that bad) Usually I get a white chocolate, Dark roast and a vanilla bean and mix my own LOL ...Sometimes it gets rough being a coffee and chocolate freak....As for working it off I have a 4 yr old boy :)

----------


## Nanahara

hahaha...I want coffee delivered that means I would never have to leave the house

----------


## Rosie

Well, both starbucks and peets deliver coffee...anyway, I almost signed up for Gevalia's delivery service. But I decided not to since they don't provide Sumatran coffee. So guys, it's quality and not convenience, for me. ;) ;) ;)

----------


## Rosie

> _Originally posted by nzueda_ 
> *I'm not sure I have tried Sumatran coffee.... but I love trying new coffees so I definately will, when I'm allowed to drink coffee again 
> The last few days I have been craving my Mum's chocolate self saucing pudding.... yumm *drool**


Er...what happened to you?

----------


## neko_girl22

> _Originally posted by Rosie_ 
> *Er...what happened to you?*


LOL, I can't drink coffee at the moment. I'm going to this Asian style doctor and he says "no meat, sugar, dairy, alcohol plus... no coffee" tough eh, but it's not forever and it's also not to lose weight (although I've lost 5kg) it's for my health. (I have CFS)

He did say at the beginning a coffee now and then would be ok, but I kinda drank everyday.... and now it's banned .... :Poh:

----------


## Rosie

> _Originally posted by nzueda_ 
> *LOL, I can't drink coffee at the moment. I'm going to this Asian style doctor and he says "no meat, sugar, dairy, alcohol plus... no coffee" tough eh, but it's not forever and it's also not to lose weight (although I've lost 5kg) it's for my health. (I have CFS)
> 
> He did say at the beginning a coffee now and then would be ok, but I kinda drank everyday.... and now it's banned ....*


What's CFS?

----------


## neko_girl22

> _Originally posted by Rosie_ 
> *What's CFS?*


CFS is Chronic Fatigue Syndrome - means I am exhausted everyday plus a whole heap of others things I wont bore you with ;)
Happily, the last few weeks I've had huge improvement  :Joyful:  so sticking to this treatment seems to be paying off YAY!

----------


## Rosie

> _Originally posted by nzueda_ 
> *CFS is Chronic Fatigue Syndrome - means I am exhausted everyday plus a whole heap of others things I wont bore you with ;)
> Happily, the last few weeks I've had huge improvement  so sticking to this treatment seems to be paying off YAY!*


I'm SO HAPPY for you. I wish you speedy recovery. I'm no better than you; I'm asthmatic. Fall is just around the corner; I don't breathe very well in this season. Worse, I hardly breathe in winter!  :Laughing:  I also experience chest pains from time to time. But I'm not very concern about that. After all, this has been going on for the past 14 years. :Laughing:

----------


## Dream Time

my friend,who loves coffee
he hates Starbucks because he thinks Starbucks makes low quality coffee

----------


## neko_girl22

> _Originally posted by Rosie_ 
> *I'm SO HAPPY for you. I wish you speedy recovery. I'm no better than you; I'm asthmatic. Fall is just around the corner; I don't breathe very well in this season. Worse, I hardly breathe in winter!  I also experience chest pains from time to time. But I'm not very concern about that. After all, this has been going on for the past 14 years.*


Oh you poor thing! I had asthma as a child, but definately not as bad as you. Y'know, this treatment I'm on is not just for my kind of illness but anything..... I hope one day you have the oppotunity to give it a try - it might give you some relief.

Going back to the subject of coffee..... I was doing some volunteer teaching this morning and a lady gave me an iced coffee with milk (didn't ask, just plonked it on the table beside me) me, being way too polite, drank it anyway, even though I shouldn't. (coffee and milk are both *dame*)
*sigh* now I am sick..... fever and exhausted.
Sorry stomach!  :Sorry:  

It was delicous though  :Poh:

----------


## Rosie

> _Originally posted by nzueda_ 
> *Oh you poor thing! I had asthma as a child, but definately not as bad as you. Y'know, this treatment I'm on is not just for my kind of illness but anything..... I hope one day you have the oppotunity to give it a try - it might give you some relief.
> 
> Going back to the subject of coffee..... I was doing some volunteer teaching this morning and a lady gave me an iced coffee with milk (didn't ask, just plonked it on the table beside me) me, being way too polite, drank it anyway, even though I shouldn't. (coffee and milk are both *dame*)
> *sigh* now I am sick..... fever and exhausted.
> Sorry stomach!  
> 
> It was delicous though *


Hey, if you ask me, I say it's all worth it.  :Laughing:  I would have done the same too! You know, I'm not all that adventurous when it comes to coffee. I don't try other blends; I don't want to be disappointed, you know? Sumatran blend suits me just fine, and I can't bring myself to try others. Those came from South America go well with fruits. Those came from Indonesia goes well with pasteries, and candies. As for those from Africa, well, go with just about anything! :Bluush:

----------


## Rosie

> _Originally posted by Dream Time_ 
> *my friend,who loves coffee
> he hates Starbucks because he thinks Starbucks makes low quality coffee*


That's not always the case though. I had some pretty good coffee at Starbucks. At times they just suck; the one prepared the coffee didn't do a good job. And I always give comments on the forms they provide. I just love doing that. As for Peets, I'm never disappointed. Hope it stays that way.;)

----------


## jeisan

starbucks is a high dollar shop, i dont think coffee should cost that much. i can get a whole meal for the price of one cup of coffee. while im at it i might as well throw in krispy kream donuts, at a normal donut shop a dozen glazed goes for like 2 dollars. granted they are a little better but not 250% better which seems to be the price increase.

----------


## Dream Time

I don't drink coffee,
but I was forced to go to Starbucks because my two friends wanted to go and talk there.

so we went there,I just ordered a small cup of coffee,I think it is cappucino or something,
and it costed me almost $4,
after I got the coffee,I looked at it,
and I thought,
'I paid $4 and all I get is a cup of coffee that small??'
well I ordered small size coffee but I didn't expect it would be THAT small

the coffee wasn't too good either,and I tried to drink it as slow as possible...

----------


## froggie

good grief gone just a day and 2 pgs worth of posts LOL ...And don't even get me started on krispy Kream ...One of my best friends works there gawd help me she brings me doughnuts all the time heheh

----------


## Rosie

I have to drink gallons of coffee just to have one krispy kream; too sweet. And I can hardly taste the dough. (eek!)

----------


## neko_girl22

I had a dream last night that I went to my favourite cafe with friends in NZ and I had to order mint tea because Im not allowed coffee...... even in the dream I was feeling the pain.....

----------


## Rosie

> _Originally posted by nzueda_ 
> *I had a dream last night that I went to my favourite cafe with friends in NZ and I had to order mint tea because Im not allowed coffee...... even in the dream I was feeling the pain.....*


Er...you need any translations for this dream too, nzueda? :Wavey:

----------


## neko_girl22

> _Originally posted by Rosie_ 
> *Er...you need any translations for this dream too, nzueda?*


Doesn't it just mean I REALLY miss drinking coffee? :Poh:

----------


## Rosie

> _Originally posted by nzueda_ 
> *Doesn't it just mean I REALLY miss drinking coffee?*


You also miss hanging out with your friends.:)

----------


## Satori

Maciamo, unless I misread your post, I don't believe you mentioned caffeine, which is found in chocolate. It sounds like you are very sensitive to ANY stimulant, so that could explain why chocolate and aspirin, both of which contain caffeine, would have such an effect on you. But like I said, maybe you did list it and I missed it!  :Smiling:

----------

